# VA Pulls Over NYPD Katrina Volunteers



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

I guess that the VA State Police were very busy! They apparently also pulled over the NYPD contingent on their way to Louisiana and on their way back. Apparently lights and sirens both ways.

Personally I don't think that NYPD should have been hitting the lights and sirens all the way to and from Louisiana, but it does seem that the VA SP don't like Northerners heading thru their area!

-------------------------------

Here's a link to the news story video:
CBS 2: Video Library http://wcbstv.com/video/[email protected]

-------------------------------

And here is a letter written by a NYPD officer to someone in VA! [It came to me from someone in NYPD. It was in all CAPS, making it very hard to read, so I did edit it strictly to put it in "sentence case" to make it readable. All spelling/grammar errors belong to the author.]

Forwarded from an NYPD officer: State troopers and their courtesy to fellow officers

Subject: State troopers and their courtesy to fellow officers

To the supervisors and state officials of the beautiful state of Virginia I would like to give you my personal greetings and also take this moment to address a matter of importance.

I am a fellow law enforcement officer that works for the New York City highway patrol. I am also a proud citizen of this the greatest country ever, the United States of America. My concerns are as follows:

Recently we as a nation, had a tragic and catastrophic natural disaster invade our homeland and cause as yet untold losses of life and devastating damage. Estimates are currently in the low one thousand to as yet undetermined number of casualties. Property damage and unrecoverable personal items total now in the billion dollar range.

Hurricane Katrina (name destined for retirement) was undoubtedly one of the worst natural disasters to hit our nation in the last century. A nation watched as cities seemingly were being wiped off the map and no semblance of what once was continued to exist. In our darkest hours the proudest nation along with the world started to formulate a response and although slow at first and shockingly so, the response eventually came.

One of the responses came from a place all too familiar with tragedies and great losses. New York City!!! Perhaps the one city viewed in all of the world as the capital of the world. A contingent of approximately 172 officers and countless civilian support personnel were among the most motivated and selfless individuals who took the challenge of leaving the safety and comforts of home and family to endure the long trip to help those who were the most affected by Hurricane Katrina. Now for the sake of brevity I will come to the point.

The matter that most concerns me was the handling of our motorcade of humanitarian assistance enroute to the great state of Louisiana with supplies, relief personnel and the heart of Americans who care.

Virginia state troopers chose to pull over the entire caravan of marked New York City police vehicles and other buses and support equipment. The reasons for the largest car-stop in America ever was profoundly stated by your elite troopers as follows.

"Boy, do you know that in the state of Virginia your not allowed to use emergency lights unless you are responding to an emergency?"

" Also as you are outside of your jurisdiction you are just considered commercial vehicles and are not allowed to ride in the left lane so you must remain in the right lane."

Not only were the troopers reading the lead officer and NYPD supervisors the riot act they showed no respect for fellow law enforcement and for the cause at hand.

It is disheartening that the contributions that the great state of Virginia has made will be forever marred by the elite state troopers who pulled over the motorcade not once but twice, going and coming back. It is a disgrace to law enforcement community for this egregious behavior and lack of courtesy professionalism and respect for the people that protect and serve the greatest city in the world, New York City. As arrogant as that sounds it is determined by pride and not envy, jealousy or other negative emotions. We are proud to be New Yorkers, we are proud to be United States citizens and most of all we are proud to be members of the law enforcement community. I have to say if there was a united nations for law enforcement, Virginia state troopers would probably not be a member of this organization.

Now one last thing, a blanket indictment of the Virginia state troopers is not the goal of this email, but rather it is to enlighten the powers that be in your great state of the importance of camaraderie and of being humanitarians.

I want to thank you for your time and I included two pictures depicting the car-stop of NYC police by Virginia state troopers.

Remember one thing if an off-duty NYC police officer was traveling through the state of Virginia and saw a trooper getting his life handed to him/her, the NYPD member would at risk to his/her self and family/friends/passengers pull over and help the trooper remain a trooper on this earth and not a trooper patrolling heaven or hell. That is a promise!

Incidents like these cause doubts that may mean seconds that may mean a Virginia state trooper's life.

Enough said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7559

You gotta really start checking those things...


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7559
> 
> You gotta really start checking those things...


ANd you gotta really start reading the titles! #-o :-D

This thread is about VA SP pulling over NYPD.

The thread you referenced is about VA SP pulling over NJ officers.

Last I knew these were 2 different states and thus 2 different incidents!

I referenced the prior post (but didn't put URL) and stated that this was looking like an anti-Northerner LEO trend by VA.


----------

